# Starting over at 70 y/o. What would you do?



## Wolf mom

I live on 5 really rural acres, have a large garden, no more animals or chickens. I'm in good health and can do most of what I used to do - only slower. I also have longevity genes. (late 90's, early 100's)

My plan is to move to fewer acres and start over on a smaller scale. 

I'm getting a lot of feedback that says I should forget the homesteading way & buy a townhouse, condo, etc. so I won't be burdened if my health goes south. 

I feel really torn as both ways of living have their good arguments.

What would you do? Why?


----------



## ldc

Your answer is in your tagline! Maybe it'd be prudent to think of a plan for when something serious and untoward happens, but that's not a way to order one's life, "just in case". Everyone needs a backup plan. But why start completely over? Why not keep doing what you're doing, in your established place, and as you feel the need, scale back a little bit at a time? Our culture thinks everyone ends up with a late life horrible condition, but that simply isn't true in all cases. 70 and healthy? A blessing! Best wishes with this, ldc


----------



## Marthas_minis

I have a few years before I really have to think about my self in your position but I can say: Gardening & her walks is what keeps my 83 year old maternal grandmother active & agile. She has her farm where all her land (used to breed Brangus) is leased out except the home place with a very large garden the whole family helps with & a condo in town where both balconies are filled with plants. She walks everyday & can still beat me playing tennis. I'm a little rusty & she's a little slower (and half blind in one eye!) but I was ranked in state as a teen! She keeps me humble... 

My fraternal grandmother, on the other hand, can barely get around. She started "taking it easy" when she was about 70-75. She still lives on the family dairy but my aunt and her husband moved in to take care of her. Both grandmothers are roughly the same age and the difference is like night and day. 

I also used to do home health care (typically diabetes management) and without a doubt, the patients who remained active or had something to do that kept their minds and/or bodies active were in much better health all around than the ones who weren't as active. We always encouraged the inactive patients to take on a new hobby or take walks. 

My vote is to keep homesteading, either way. You can still do it whether you have 1000 acres or 1/10 of an acre. I can see the benefits of living in a condo (community, closer, less to tend) but will you remain active in a condo?

A condo or townhouse might be easier for you to care for in 5 or even 20 years time. My active grandmother did say when she bought her condo that she didn't want a house with a yard because she already had one to take care of.


----------



## mnn2501

I have found that in most cases people that sit around have health issues. People who are active keep going until some body part fails on them.

Grandpa was active into his 90's when his kidneys failed.
Grandma went peacefully in her sleep at 103, she was making bread and cleaning her house, shopping, active in her Church right up until then.
Dad was sedentary and died in his 60's.
Mom sat in front of the TV the last few years after Dad died and she died in her 70's in very poor health (from sitting all the time)

Your choice, but for me, I will stay active even if I am a bit slower than I used to be. Hardest thing for me is people trying to 'help me'. I really want to do it myself and don't care if they can do it faster. I need the exercise and the sense of accomplishment. If I need help I'll ask.

Now downsizing is fine, I couldn't keep up with a big spread but I do fine with my small place.


----------



## Twobottom

My neighbor milked cows every day into his eighties. He also cut hay, firewood, and bred hogs. He gave it all up to relax and died 2 months later.

As you get older it becomes even more important to structure your life so that you remain active. What r u going to do in a townhouse? Sit around and watch tv? Life is too short to give it all up, and 70 isnt that old.

I plan to keep farming until I can't.


----------



## homstdr74

Wolf mom said:


> I live on 5 really rural acres, have a large garden, no more animals or chickens. I'm in good health and can do most of what I used to do - only slower. I also have longevity genes. (late 90's, early 100's)
> 
> My plan is to move to fewer acres and start over on a smaller scale.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of feedback that says I should forget the homesteading way & buy a townhouse, condo, etc. so I won't be burdened if my health goes south.
> 
> I feel really torn as both ways of living have their good arguments.
> 
> What would you do? Why?


It's all up to you, of course. But I'm 74 and yesterday and the day before I tilled our large garden area with a large old Troy Bilt "horse" model tiller, then planted our long double row of pea seeds. Later I took apart the chainsaw, fixed a couple of problems, cleaned it, filed down the bar, reinstalled the chain and got out to cut some firewood for next year. 

This morning I went to the gym, which is several miles away, to work out on the exercise equipment. Later today I have to cut more wood and split some kindling for the evening fire.

I enjoy doing all those things, and would quite literally HATE anything to do with the "urban" lifestyle, no matter what it was. 

It's all up to you. You want to go live in a condo, fine, go do it. You don't, well, if you're worried about the appearance of a large place get a goat to trim your brush down, and/or hire a neighbor kid to mow the lawn. Hire a handyman to keep the place up by painting and repairing plumbing, etc. There's all sorts of things you can do to make life simpler; just seems to me that every time I get around urbanity things get waaaaay too complicated.


----------



## Ernie

I'm not retired, I'm not 70, and I don't participate in this subforum ever but this post caught my eye.

Why are you asking people for what YOU should do? Nobody here knows what tomorrow will bring. Nobody knows whether you might fall and break a hip, or whether you might strike gold digging in your garden.

Only God knows the future and what He has in store for YOU. That's where you should be spending your time listening for an answer.


----------



## jwal10

Is the 5 acres where you are now too much work? Too heavy work? If not, maybe wait a couple more years and then reevaluate. Or look and find the right smaller place with a nice garden space. Maybe trade someone that has done all the work and is ready to move up to a place like yours....James


----------



## Wolf mom

To clear up some questions:

All my family is now 2000 miles away. If I move, I get to live near my children and my grandkids. That's important to me. I have no family here anymore.

If something does happen to me, and I need family assistance, being close to them will make life easier for them. I've worked with Seniors and have seen how difficult it is for adult children who don't live nearby.

Yes, Ernie, I agree, no one knows what the future will bring. I'm asking what others would do as the input can assist me in making a big life decision. Of course they can't tell me what to do. How silly. He helps those who help themselves.....

I love my home, my land, my garden, my friends, and my small part-time job. But when I'm asked to move closer to family because _they want me_ and I want to see my grandchildren more than once a year - I'm moving. 

The decision is just what kind of lifestyle do I want in my future. And these kind posters are giving me a lot to think about.


----------



## hickerbillywife

My kids grew up without grandparents. I feel sad for them for that. If you can find a place that you can enjoy those grandkids more often and have a satisfying garden 
I say do it. Gardens are nice but grandkids are a very special treasure and its a shame for them to miss out on spending time with you


----------



## homstdr74

Wolf mom said:


> To clear up some questions:
> 
> All my family is now 2000 miles away. If I move, I get to live near my children and my grandkids. That's important to me. I have no family here anymore.
> 
> If something does happen to me, and I need family assistance, being close to them will make life easier for them. I've worked with Seniors and have seen how difficult it is for adult children who don't live nearby.
> 
> Yes, Ernie, I agree, no one knows what the future will bring. I'm asking what others would do as the input can assist me in making a big life decision. Of course they can't tell me what to do. How silly. He helps those who help themselves.....
> 
> I love my home, my land, my garden, my friends, and my small part-time job. But when I'm asked to move closer to family because _they want me_ and I want to see my grandchildren more than once a year - I'm moving.
> 
> The decision is just what kind of lifestyle do I want in my future. And these kind posters are giving me a lot to think about.


Not to sound too negative here (okâspoiler alert, the following is negative), but since you say that âI love my home, my land, my garden, my friends, and my small part-time jobâ, I am reminded of a similar situation in which some friends of mine found themselves.

They were both in their late seventies, living in a nearby community where they had many friends and a very secure existence. Their son and his wife and their children lived in Florida and wanted the Grandparents to come live nearby them. My friend Fred told me that he really loved living here, but they had decided to go for many of the reasons you listed.

The move itself was traumatic. The arrival went well, but after a while the visit grew old and Fred and his wife looked for a place of their own. They had owned a nice house previously, but could only afford a mobile home in a trailer park. One of Fredâs hobbies was visiting the library, but in this new place it was miles away and not within walking distance. In fact it was difficult to walk anywhere, since the streets had no sidewalks. The clubs to which they had belonged had no chapters in the area; most of the people they met were distant. The family itself seemed to be increasingly busy with what they did and rarely visited, nor did my friends visit them that much

The wife became increasingly despondent, and passed away the second year they were there. Fred moved in with his sonâs family and really didnât like the way he was being treated by everyone except his son. After three years, he passed away.

No one can prepare for everything, but to my way of thinking there were several things overlooked by the couple I knew, all because of a hope that eventually became a disappointment.


----------



## notwyse

So here is what I would do. I would go to a site like zillow and search real estate. I would pick something single level and small with no hoa fees. I would check ordinance rules on chickens and rabbits. I would think hard about property orientation for garden placement. Then I would pick my little diamond in the rough and move. I like challenges. I like fixer up. And family. If you hurry you can teach those grandkids some neat tricks. Good luck. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## ccfromnc

It depends on what you want your new place to have to make you as content as you are now on your land. Take some time to envision your new home, your new friends, times with your grandchildren. You should get an idea of what to begin shopping for.


----------



## Oma2three

Can you go for a visit and check out real estate close to your family and see what the area has to offer.Churches ,clubs and whatever you are involved in now.Then go back home if you are a praying person pray about it and go from there .
I personally would do whatever to be close to my kids and grandkids,if I would be so far apart.But that is me.


----------



## ceresone

I completely agree with homstdr74, that would be my answer also. BTW, I'm 76-and still run this farm-alone.


----------



## Maura

Could you afford two homes? My mother is 84 and has a condo in Phoenix (because of my deceased father's health) and a condo in Michigan. Arizona is where her friends are, Michigan is where 5 of her kids are. This has been going on for nearly 20 years and works for her. I don't think you said where the kids are, but with 2,000 miles difference, you may be able to always be where the weather is nice.

Having both homes would mean that if you *had* to live near family, the move would be much easier on you if you broke into it gradually instead of dropping everything and moving. If you consider being a snowbird, you may need to sell your current place and move somewhere smaller but with a garden. You may find that a friend of yours in similar situation would find he or she could keep their place if you moved in and both of you took care of the inside and outside. I'm sure there are options that would work for you.


----------



## 1shotwade

Lordy girl!! Just do what you want to do! It's nobody's business! You've earned it! You only go around once!

Wade


----------



## MichaelZ

Yes, moving near the kids is a very good idea, for your sake and theirs. If you have health issues, being 2000 miles away makes it very difficult for you and the kids should you get severely ill and hospitalized. And the grand kids will have their grandma - what a blessing!

As far as homesteading, keep it manageable, whatever you do. Small, maintenance free, closer to medical facilities. You know what you can handle, but keep in mind it gets more difficult with the years. My dad stayed in our home til he was about 92, mowing lawn and maintaining a very old home. Truthfully, I think the activity helped keep him going - when he moved to a senior apartment building, it seemed like he got much weaker fairly quickly.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Until you threw the grandkids into the mix, I would have agreed with jwal10. If you want to be closer to them, that trumps other lifestyle issues, but I would suggest being prudent on the timing of your sale. Prices are recovering on houses/property I think, but it's proceeding at different paces across the country. Don't put yourself in a position of selling low and then having to buy high. Best wishes.


----------



## Nevada

Wolf mom said:


> I'm getting a lot of feedback that says I should forget the homesteading way & buy a townhouse, condo, etc. so I won't be burdened if my health goes south.
> 
> I feel really torn as both ways of living have their good arguments.
> 
> What would you do? Why?


I'll tell you what I'd do, I would take steps to minimize expenditures to make the most of what income I expected. Almost without exception, that mean's getting rid of your mortgage or rent.

Take what little you have on hand and take advantage of what's left of the mortgage crisis. There are still deeply depressed housing markets out there. While you might not like the weather back ease, Flint, MI is still ground zero for the mortgage crisis.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Flint_MI/sby-1

You can buy a pretty nice home for under $5,000 there. There are many other areas that are still reasonable. I would have recommended Phoenix or Las Vegas 3 years ago, but that opportunity has largely past.


----------



## where I want to

There are all sorts of issues. My parents moved to be near my oldest sister, who eventually moved to her desired location three states away. They did not like where they ended up but stayed anyway. Near no family at all.

But I don't see the advantage of a townhouse except for having less land. You still pay someone to take care of it if you can't.

Me- having moved a bazillion times in my life, I would first go for an extended visit to look around. And I would do it at the most unpleasant time of the year. Then, if I liked it, I would look for a place to buy with enough room to garden. Presuming you still want that and have the money to pay for help if you need it.


----------



## sisterpine

Wolf Mom, While I have never met you I have known you for several years via this forum. I know it get cold and a bit snowy where you live right now and that can be an extra hazard for an older body. It is my hope that you family lives close enough to a small town for you to have your own small place with space for a nice garden. Your grand kids can visit (how I loved spending the night at my grandmothers house!), and you can still be independent. Learning to live comfortably with another person is difficult at any age and the older we are the more we are convinced that our way is our right way! What ever you choose I pray that you remain healthy happy and active for many years yet! sis


----------



## MNBobcat

Wolf mom said:


> I live on 5 really rural acres, have a large garden, no more animals or chickens. I'm in good health and can do most of what I used to do - only slower. I also have longevity genes. (late 90's, early 100's)
> 
> My plan is to move to fewer acres and start over on a smaller scale.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of feedback that says I should forget the homesteading way & buy a townhouse, condo, etc. so I won't be burdened if my health goes south.
> 
> I feel really torn as both ways of living have their good arguments.
> 
> What would you do? Why?


Wolf Mom,

Do what makes you happy. You have to live for the moment. Everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## emdeengee

What would I do? If I really wanted to be closer to my family I would definitely move. 

I would look for a small, well constructed house on a very large lot (not more than an acre) in a rural suburb where I would be able to have a vegetable and flower and herb garden along with a small orchard and possibly some chickens. I would make sure that I can afford the house and all expenses associated with it and then I would just live as I always have. 

You may not have larger animals but as you age the financial benefit is questionable. How many eggs do you really need? With so many people preferring to raise their own food today it should be fairly easy to find farmer's markets or homestead businesses to supply you with what you need.

Your life will change but you can still do a lot of what you want until you are not able to do as much. Being close to a close family trumps everything.


----------



## Wolf mom

Sisterpine, Thanks so much for the well wishes. Maybe someday, before I leave, I'd love to meet in Phoenix. 

Well, Atlanta it is. I've spoken to a Realtor there & have decided upon a couple acres with a small house. There appears to be a demand for that as there's not much on the market near my son's home (NW Atlanta). Fix up is OK just so long as the land is nice. Lotta clay there, but I have it here so that's nothing new. 

Thanks everyone for your input. Yup, I'm important too, so as others have said, my desires are foremost. If they move, maybe I'll just become a vagabond. :grin: Gotta' take my chances.


----------



## GranmaKay

I'll be 70 in a couple of months. I just bought a small place 1 acre plus double wide nicely fenced needs a little work nothing serious. It is about five miles from family. Strange they were all for it then after the ink was dry they sort of found other things to do. Luckily I'm in good enough health to do what has to be done, it may take longer but I get it done. I've always been an independent person owned my own farm in Kentucky until I got an offer I couldn't refuse. :clap:

This place is in Arizona so I'm going to have to learn a whole different way of gardening. From what I've learned so far is that gardening is different but very rewarding. I'm looking forward to planting some citrus and having a fall and spring garden in the same year. :bouncy:

I'm going to live my way doing what I love until I can't then I'll make adjustments. Nothing is promised to anyone just live everyday and enjoy it. JMHO


----------



## Wolf mom

Welcome to sunny Arizona, GrandmaKay. 
You moved here & I'm moving away. Both of us to be near family. You'll love Arizona. Lots of things to do and with the mountains only a few hours away, you'll have the best of both worlds. 
Gardening can be a challenge, but if you're around Phoenix or Tucson, shade cloth can help. Use tan, not green as it bounces the light around better. My challenge is clay soil and a short growing season in the mountains. 
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## PricklyThistle

Stick with your homesteading! You can do it, you want to do it, and you won't be happier doing anything else.


----------

